# IBCC conversion for SAT-2



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

salam..
I did my Intermediate (12th or FSc pre-Engineering) from FBISE about 5 years ago..Unfortunately, I couldn't continue my studies after that due to various reasons..
I want to continue my studies now but in medicine from Public sector colleges of Punjab.. how do I do that?..

Goal: to become eligible to appear for an Enterance test.

the options I worked out after reading several posts are:

1) I need an IBCC equivalence for sure.. 
Can I send my 11th & 12th certificate (but its Pre-Engineering), along with Matric Certificate (year 9th & 10th), as I did Biology for two years in 9th & 10th, to get an equivalence certificate to appear in the Entry Test.
I can also provide my marks details for you guys to guess my chances for admission, if its not a breach of forum rules..Although my grades are crap#grin 

2)I am 23/24 but as the age restrictions have been removed, so i guess i am ok, plz correct me if I'm not updated

3)If they only and must need FSc (Pre-Medical) to issue an Equivalence then:
can I send SAT subject test Biology, Physics, Chemistry along with Matric to get an equivalence?

4)Am I allowed to appear just for Biology exams for 11th and 12th by Federal Board?

Please suggest if I have any other better option..Once again just PUBLIC SECTOR COLLEGES in PUNJAB.. Many Thanks

Salman


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

you need pre medical equivalence
 SAT scores are not for ibcc. sat count as entry exam. you must have to submit it with the application of college. Don't forget to send photo copy of your pre enigneering equivalence certificate. it will help you to get pre medical certificate quickly. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

(responding to your questions one by one)



Salman_Khaliq said:


> 1) I need an IBCC equivalence for sure..
> Can I send my 11th & 12th certificate (but its Pre-Engineering), along with Matric Certificate (year 9th & 10th), as I did Biology for two years in 9th & 10th, to get an equivalence certificate to appear in the Entry Test.


*you don't need an IBCC equivalence, that is needed only for exams given under foreign boards. you gave your exams under FBISE which is a local board, hence you don't need an equivalence to study in Pakistan.

*Biology is a compulsory subject at intermediate level. pre-engineering certificate can *not *get you an admission to a medical college in pakistan, unfortunately.
(relaxation for not giving biology exams could be given at matric/o-level stage till 2008: now that has been abolished as well)
To pursue medical education, you need to have given biology,physics,chemistry at the SSC/matric level as well as intermediate level.



Salman_Khaliq said:


> 2)I am 23/24 but as the age restrictions have been removed, so i guess i am ok, plz correct me if I'm not updated


yes age limit is abolished so that is fine.




Salman_Khaliq said:


> 3)If they only and must need FSc (Pre-Medical) to issue an Equivalence then:
> can I send SAT subject test Biology, Physics, Chemistry along with Matric to get an equivalence?


no SAT subject tests are not equivalent to F.Sc pre-medical so that won't help either.




Salman_Khaliq said:


> 4)Am I allowed to appear just for Biology exams for 11th and 12th by Federal Board?


No, according to FBISE rules, a student can only give papers for additional subjects within _*one*_ year of giving the inter papers for the first time.
it's been 5 years for you, so this is not possible either.


but don't lose hope yet:
possibilities do open all the time, and what ever i have stated above may change to suit your requirements, but that is only a matter of luck & chance.

what i can suggest to you as an only available option (perhaps) is that you give a-level papers for physics, chemistry, biology.
cambridge university has no problem with that , you can give these papers at any stage of your life (as far as i know). then you can get a pre-medical equivalence easily (your matric marks+ your alevel marks)

then you will have to give the entrance test for public sector punjab medical colleges. that is another topic, you may ask any questions that you may have.

Good luck. May Allah (SWT) help you.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Good post.


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> Don't forget to send photo copy of your pre enigneering equivalence certificate. it will help you to get pre medical certificate quickly. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


Thanks Hammad..
Can I really get an equivalence of Pre-Engineering HSSC certificate for Pre-medical?? Howcome? I haven't done Biology in 11th n 12th..
Are you sure about this?


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Guys, Ayesha and Hammad..seems like I'm running out of options..#confused 
any other options guys, come on..



ayesha_ said:


> what i can suggest to you as an only available option (perhaps) is that you give a-level papers for physics, chemistry, biology.
> cambridge university has no problem with that , you can give these papers at any stage of your life (as far as i know). then you can get a pre-medical equivalence easily (your matric marks+ your alevel marks).


seems quite decent option..
1) Can I send A-level results for these subjects + HSSC certificate instead of SSC for an equivalence because my marks are slightly better in HSSC?

2) I read somewhere that IBCC deduct some % of marks if someone applies through A-level.. Is that true? how much they deduct, if they do? 

3) Do i need to do AS or A2 or both?
4) If someone works really hard, estimated *Maximum* marks they can get in A-level in above stated subjects?

5) whats are A-level exam dates and Entry test date for 2011? Any Idea? need to plan so that the dates don't overlap. 

6) could you roughly give me an estimation of* MINIMUM* over-all percentage of FSc equivalence+Entry test score to be hopeful to get an admission?

Thank you once again for your time guys..May Allah give you reward for this..


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

Things getting really confused..Sorry guys just got some info for you guys to look at n help me understand..
I have Two pieces of different info referring to the same period, i.e. 2010-2011

Calculation of final score: ( *which one is correct?*)
*1)* Matric or Equivalent = 10%
FSC or Equivalent = 40%
UHS Entry Test = 50%

*OR*
*2)* FSc Equivalent = 70% (does it refer to SSC+ HSSC equivalent)
UHS Entry test = 30%

Which one is correct and which one of these will be aplicable for 2011 Admissions and onwards. 
Thanks again


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

@ Salman_Khaliq according to understanding of you cass, better should contect to place from where you got your Pre-Engineering HSSC certificate. If you have pass the bio what ever in 9th or 10th it will work. if you have the pre engineering for sure you can get pre medical with bio, physics, and chem. Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

Salman_Khaliq said:


> Thanks Guys, Ayesha and Hammad..seems like I'm running out of options..#confused
> any other options guys, come on..
> 
> 
> ...



1, But you did Bio, chem, phys (?) in SSC. And Physics, Maths and Chem in HSSC (?)
even though your grades may be better in HSSc, PMDC won't consider it as 'pre-medical'. You only need equivalence for foreign education like A levels. 

2, 10% for Alevels

3, full A levels I think. And it is pretty hard to score really high. 

4,You need about 90% or an "A" for them to consider you in the '80s'. (check out British Council website)

5, next A levels will be May/June... dunno about the UHS entry test... prolly sometime in September? but you cant sit for the test until you have your requirements fulfilled. (check out PMDC and college requirements)

6, somewhere in the late 80s.... look up merit lists for UHS 

I think your best bet would be to try Expatriate seats in private schools. Some schools require you to do SAT Subject tests in Bio, Chem, Physics. I am guessing your matric and fsc marks are over 60%?

Government colleges only cater to FSc pre-med students.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> ^Good post.


Thanks!



Salman_Khaliq said:


> seems quite decent option..
> 1) Can I send A-level results for these subjects + HSSC certificate instead of SSC for an equivalence because my marks are slightly better in HSSC?


no..



Salman_Khaliq said:


> 3) Do i need to do AS or A2 or both?


AS is "half" A-level, A2 is the other half. you have to do complete A-level. you can give the full exams in a one attempt i guess, no need to do it in parts..that can save you time.



Salman_Khaliq said:


> 4) If someone works really hard, estimated *Maximum* marks they can get in A-level in above stated subjects?


people can take above 90% marks, i.e A grade, if they work hard.



Salman_Khaliq said:


> 5) whats are A-level exam dates and Entry test date for 2011? Any Idea? need to plan so that the dates don't overlap.


A-level exams are held in may-june, and entry test (uhs) is supposed to be held some time in july (right after exams). don't worry about over-lapping.. uhs sees to it that the dates don't overlap, but since the entry test would be right after the fsc/alevel annual exams, you will have to prepare for the entry test side by side. 




Salman_Khaliq said:


> 6) could you roughly give me an estimation of* MINIMUM* over-all percentage of FSc equivalence+Entry test score to be hopeful to get an admission?
> 
> Thank you once again for your time guys..May Allah give you reward for this..


This year the last merit for open merit seats was 81.7727 in the first list, you should aim for getting an aggregate above this mark to stand a good chance.




Salman_Khaliq said:


> Things getting really confused..Sorry guys just got some info for you guys to look at n help me understand..
> I have Two pieces of different info referring to the same period, i.e. 2010-2011
> 
> Calculation of final score: ( *which one is correct?*)
> ...


the first one is correct, the 10%matric, 40% fsc, 50% entry test formula (most probably) .. so if you score very good on the entrance test, you still have a good chance even if you can't do well in alevels for any reason.


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks alot guys especially Ayesha..your replies are really helpful..



ayesha_ said:


> Thanks!
> the first one is correct, the 10%matric, 40% fsc, 50% entry test formula (most probably) .. so if you score very good on the entrance test, you still have a good chance even if you can't do well in alevels for any reason.


For some reason on UHS official site it states:

....The Honourable Supreme Court of Pakistan, in its interim order dated 22-10-2010, has directed Punjab government and University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore to determine the merit of candidates for admission to medical/dental institutions by adding the marks as follows: 

Weightage of FSc or equivalent marks - 70%
Weightage of Entrance Test marks - 30%

The merit of candidates shall now be determined by using the aforementioned weightage criteria.....

Kindly express your views on that.. thanks


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> the first one is correct, the 10%matric, 40% fsc, 50% entry test formula (most probably) .. so if you score very good on the entrance test, you still have a good chance even if you can't do well in alevels for any reason.


Ayesha, I sincerely hope that they use this formula..as it gives me atleast a chance to get most out of the entry test..
Now help me out in understanding this formula:

Suppose I do really well in A-level Biology, Physics and Chemistry and get *90%* in all of these
that is = *270/300*..

My Matric score is really crap#sad n that is *520/850*..

could you or anyone roughly work out my *Equivalence Certificate* for thses marks to give me some idea that where I stand..Thanks Alot


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

You're welcome..



Salman_Khaliq said:


> For some reason on UHS official site it states:
> ....The Honourable Supreme Court of Pakistan, in its interim order dated 22-10-2010, has directed Punjab government and University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore to determine the merit of candidates for admission to medical/dental institutions by adding the marks as follows:
> 
> Weightage of FSc or equivalent marks - 70%
> ...


This order applied to calculation of merit for this year only.
Actually, the 70% FSc and 30% E.Test formula was being used previously, this year UHS suddenly announced that the formula is being changed to 50 e.t:40 fsc :10 matric _*after*_ the entry test had taken place for this year. Many candidates who were being negatively affected from the new formula (who had done well in fsc, but not so well in the entrance test) protested against this change, so supreme court gave an order to keep the old formula (70:30) for this year...




Salman_Khaliq said:


> Suppose I do really well in A-level Biology, Physics and Chemistry and get *90%* in all of these
> that is = *270/300*..
> 
> My Matric score is really crap#sad n that is *520/850*..
> ...


Yes, the 50:40:10 formula gives students a good second chance if they do well in the entrance test. I'm sorry, i am not sure how they'll make the equivalence using matric+alevels, you'll have to call them up (IBCC) to know for sure.

(They basically make the total equal 1100, maybe they'll take your ssc marks out of 800 and alevels marks out of 300- that's what they do with o-levels+a-levels)


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks alot for your time Ayesha.. It sort gives me a feeling that I still gotta chance, Hopefuly..
Ok then I'll start by contacting IBCC for some info about the formula stuff, their website is absolutely useless#roll , equivalence page doesn't open up.. Meanwhile if anyone knows how to work out my equivalence, please do so..
Many Thanks


----------

